# HP  1515 printer - Request for inputs before purchase



## patkim (Jul 1, 2014)

Friends,
I have shortlisted HP 1515  printer. It seems to be available from around 3.7 K to almost 5K price range. Would be great to know some more info thru this forum before I go ahead.

Typically what’s the life of a cartridge if not used much? As such the usage shall be relatively less, overall print/copy jobs won’t exceed 40 - 50 pages a month. In such a scenario do the cartridges have longer life? As per HP site this printer uses HP 678 Black Ink & Tricolor Cartridge.

For less usage of print/copy could there be any other option?

Also just wondering what could be the reason for so much of price variation for the same product across online sites!!
Thx in advance.


----------



## icebags (Jul 1, 2014)

*www.digit.in/forum/peripherals/184462-need-best-printer-print-copy-scan-around-4k-5k.html


----------



## Samarth 619 (Jul 8, 2014)

Common rules of Inkjet printers:

1. You must print every 3-4 days atleast,
2. If you don't print so much, ink will dry up at the ink head, then a cleaning/ flushing is required, which will consume typically 10-50% of your ink, its around 25-50% for cheap printers, around Rs. 100-300 worth of ink,
3. Overall, depending on usage, normally inkjet printouts cost Rs. 5-20/ page, with Black & color text,
4. Most inkjet printers require both black and color inks to be filled to print anything, even if its just B&W you print.

If the above is not ok by you, you can choose:
1. Epson L series printers which cost 10-30 paise per printout, price is high but warranty and peace of mind is there, but its again inkjet only, so ink will dry on non usage, cleaning/ flush will be much cheaper though.

2. Ink tank systems like ESYINK, etc. on conventional printers like the hp one or canon ones, this will be cheaper but epson warranty won't be there... I have such a setup: *www.digit.in/forum/peripherals/185226-hp-1515-printer-request-inputs-before-purchase.html

3. You can refilling conventional cartridges by injecting ink thru a dealer who does so.


4. But if you don't print much, need cheap printing, & need only B&W printing, best option would be LASER printer as it doesn't have ink at all, it has powder equipped toner.


----------



## patkim (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks friends. got some good inputs here.


----------

